# New piccies of Morado,Bella,Fishy and New Girl!



## fishyinpa (Dec 25, 2008)

Some new piccies!! Oh and new girl is so freaking fast..impossible to get a good pic. LOL

Bella and Morado tanks









Morado tank









Morado













































*more to come*


----------



## fishyinpa (Dec 25, 2008)

*continued*

Bella tank









*Bella



























*Fishy*
If you look close,he can see him flaring at the camera


















*Roja-name pending LOL*









I added a plant to her tank ...might add another...









Thats it for now!! 
*


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

Nice! Your new one looks so tiny.


----------



## fishyinpa (Dec 25, 2008)

Thanks!


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

I can't WAIT to get another one! I may get two if I can find a halfmoon or doubleetail at Feederss Supply. I'll definitely get a female at PetSmart.


----------



## veganchick (Jan 10, 2009)

Wow, I really like all the tanks, and I hadn't heard about the new girl yet! shes cute!


----------



## fishyinpa (Dec 25, 2008)

Thanks! Yes my betta collection keeps growing...lol...


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

Its become quite a collection. You have enough animals to open up a small zoo. lol


----------



## fishyinpa (Dec 25, 2008)

Haha...yeah I could...


----------

